

All the data I can buy about you for 8 cents [Leak] - AllenGannett
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/02/15/all-the-data-i-can-buy-about-you-for-8-cents-leak/

======
tosseraccount
Time to clean my html and flash cookies. Again.

I think there's going to be big money in "the anti-social network" when the
backlash comes down.

